# Shoes



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I have some real issues with my feet and want to go to Leon to get shoes made. Does anyone have any shoe making experiences and recommendations?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

surfrider said:


> I have some real issues with my feet and want to go to Leon to get shoes made. Does anyone have any shoe making experiences and recommendations?


Leon is probably the place but I've given up outside the US. My size 13's usually get a laugh. Had shopkeeper in Beijing suggest that I wear the boxes.

Hopefully you will find someone as good to know.


----------



## NinP (Oct 20, 2012)

*shoes*

I have been told by someone who's done this that the small town of Purépero in Michoacán is also a shoe-making town. Purépero is northwest of Pátzcuaro, which is southwest of Morelia, the state capitol. Purépero's closest large town is Zacapu, and it's very pretty country around there.

I've only bypassed this town on the highway but even on the bypass there were several signs for leather goods and shoes.

Just another suggestion in addition to Leon. Surely someone in either town can make shoes to your specifications no matter what your needs might be.

In any case, let us know how you make out. I think there are more than a few of us that would like the idea of hand-made shoes.

Nancy in Pátzcuaro


----------

